# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة مختصرة لفضيلة الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهري

## محب الصالحين

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 

هذه ترجمة مختصرة لفضيلة الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهري

هو فضيلة الدكتور عبد الرحمن بن معاضة بن حنش البكري الشهري


 اللقب العلمي و الوظيفة

محاضر




مكان الميلاد: مدينة النماص- قبيلة بني بكر.
كلية التخرج: كلية الشريعة. 
جامعة التخرج: جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية. 
التخصص العام: شريعة.
التخصص الدقيق: القرآن الكريم وعلومه.
المشاركات والخبرات العلمية:
(1) بكالوريس كلية الشريعة من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية (تخصص الشريعة).
(2) بكالوريس في تخصص اللغة العربية من كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الملك خالد (منتسباً).
(3) ماجستير من كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض، قسم القرآن وعلومه.
(4) دكتوراة من كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية قسم القرآن وعلومه.
النتاج العلمي: 
(1) تحقيق كتاب (ذريعة الوصول) في أصول الفقه، وهو تحقيق لشرحين وضعها على منظومة أصولية لناظمها أبي بكر الأشخر أحد علماء اليمن في القرن العاشر، والشرحان أحدهما لإبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم جمعان رحمه الله، والشرح الثاني للفقيه محمد بن عبد الرحمن الأهدل رحمه الله.
(2) أحوال المؤلفة قلوبهم في ضوء السنة النبوية، بحث مختصر.
(3) أضرب إدراك العلة الشرعية (بحث في أصول الفقه).
(4) ديوان شعر.
(5) جهود ابن فارس في التفسير وعلوم القرآن (رسالة ماجستير) وهي رسالة الماجستير التي قدمت بها لقسم القرآن وعلومه بكلية أصول الدين بالرياض.
(6) أثر الشاهد الشعري في تفسير القرآن الكريم (رسالة دكتوراة) 




نقلا عن موقع الإسلام اليوم


http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/...cfm?Sch_ID=215

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أخي محب الصالحين على هذه التراجم للمشايخ الفضلاء





> هو فضيلة الدكتور عبد الرحمن بن معاضة بن حنش البكري الشهري
> 
>  اللقب العلمي و الوظيفة
> محاضر



الشيخ عبدالرحمن حاصل على درجة الدكتوراة، وهذا مذكور في المقال نفسه.

----------


## محب الصالحين

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 

أخي الحبيب الحمادي 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح 

و لكن أنا حينما نقلت هذا الكلام من موقع الإسلام اليوم ظننت أن أن لقب المحاضر مصطلح يستعمله أهل السعودية و تعني أنه أستاذ في الجامعة 
و يبدو أنني اجتهدت في فهم اللفظ بما لا يحتمله 

أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود

بارك الله في شيخنا الفاضل و نفعنا الله به و بعلمه

----------


## الكندي المكلا

هل الشيخ الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهري نفسه القارئ المعروف صاحب الصوت الرائع

----------

